

By cracking cellphone code, NSA has capacity for decoding private conversations - ISL
http://m.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/by-cracking-cellphone-code-nsa-has-capacity-for-decoding-private-conversations/2013/12/13/e119b598-612f-11e3-bf45-61f69f54fc5f_story.html

======
primroot
This post provides relevant background
[http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2013/05/a-few-
though...](http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2013/05/a-few-thoughts-on-
cellular-encryption.html)

"GSM phones support an 'export weakened' variant called A5/2, which is so weak
you can break it in real time."

